# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Deutsche Levante  Linie  (Γερμανικη Γραμμη Μεσογειου)

## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Deutsche Levante  Linie* ηταν μια σπουδαια εταιρεια επιβατηγων που εκανε ταξιδια κυριως στην Ανατολικη Μεσογειο χρησιμοποιωντας παλια Γερμανικα πλοια.  Στις επομενες μερες θα προσθεσουμε (υποθετω οτι ο _τοξοτης_ θα βοηθησει) μερικα πλοια τους

Εδω  μια πρωτη ανακοινωση απο τις 18 Μαιου 1906

19060518 Deutsche Levante.jpg

Διαβαστε εδω http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...utschelev.html




> *Deutsche Levante Line*
>   Founded in 1889 to operate services to the Eastern Mediterranean, North African   and Black Sea ports. Experimental services between the Mediterranean and New   York were operated between 1902 - 1904 but then ceased. In 1910 the company   amalgamated with Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas and in the same year took over the   fleets of A. C. de Freitas and the Adria Line from H. C. Horn. By 1912 the   company owned 54 ships and by 1914 Albert Ballinn and HAPAG owned a controlling   interest in the company. In Aug.1914 with the outbreak of the Great War, all   services were suspended and those in German ports were laid up. The remainder   either took refuge in neutral ports, were sunk or captured or taken over by   allied Turkey. After the end of the war, the company was obliged to surrender   all their ships over 1,600 gross tons to the Inter Allied Shipping Commission   as war reparations. By 1920 Deutsche Levante Line had disappeared as an independent   company and became an integral part of HAPAG. In 1935 under a German Government   system of rationalisation DLL separated from the parent company.


Στις 24 Σεπτεμβριου 1907, το Εμπρος εχει αυτη την ανακοινωση

19070924 Deutsche LEvante.jpg

Τα πλοια που αναφερονται ειναι τα εξης  (_Τοξοτης_, χρειαζομαστε τις φωτογραφιες τους)

_ Pera_ (1)     1888      ex- *Porto Alegre*, 1898 purchased from Hamburg         South America Line renamed *Pera* 
1913 sold to Soc. di Nav. Sicilia,         Palermo renamed *Misurata*.     
2,499 tons

_Stambul_ (1)     1889      ex- *Cintra*, 1889 purchased from Hamburg         South America Line renamed *Stambul*
1912 sold to Tito Campanella         Cantieri Savoia, Genoa renamed *Cornigliano*.     
2,643 tons

_Galata_ (1)            see *Paros* (2)
* Paros* (2)     1891      ex- *Bellagio*, 1905 purchased from Dampschiffs       Rhederei Union, Hamburg renamed *Paros*, 
1906  renamed *Galata*, 
1913 sold to       Soc. di Nav. Sicilia, Palermo renamed *Apollonia*.     
2,864 tons

_Therapia_     1902      
1906 sold to Norddeutscher         Lloyd, Bremen not renamed.     
3,781 tons

Ανακοινωση απο το  Konstantinopler Handelsblatt, Volume 9 του 1909

DL.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*

Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...


Achaia (1)     1907     1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 seized by British at Alexandria renamed 

Achaia (2)     1923     owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1931 sold to H. Schuldt, Flensburg renamed Troyburg.     2,288

Aegina (1)     1906     1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 laid up at Smyrna, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul, 1915 scuttled as a blockship off Smyrna, later refloated repaired, 1919 allocated to Great Britain, 1920 renamed Izmir, 1921 sold to Gart Line, Glasgow renamed Gartland.     1,832

Aegina (2)     1922     owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1935 returned to NGL.     2,447

Andros (1)     1878     ex- Rosario, 1892 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Hamburg South America Line renamed Andros managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1911 sold to Fratelli Cerutti di Antonio, Varazze renamed Varazze.     1,824

Andros (2)     1911     owned by Levante Kontor GmbH, Hamburg managed by DLL, 1913 transferred to DLL, 1914 seized by British 

Andros (3)     1910     1926 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL, 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 taken over by German Navy, 1945 bombed and sunk off Swinemunde.     3,048

Arcadia     1922     1928 transferred to HAPAG.     1,441

Argos (1)     1883     ex- Bahrenfeld, 1899 purchased from Gl&#228;fke & Hennings, Hamburg renamed Argos, 1900 sold to Hamburg South America Line, renamed Triest.     1,480

Argos (2)     1889     ex- Heimburg, 1899 purchased from DGG Hansa Line, Bremen renamed Argos, 1906 sold to Northern SS Co., Petersburg renamed Eduard Barry.     1,810

Arkadia (1)     1906     1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas, to DLL, 1914 laid up at Lisbon, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Esposende.     1,781

Arkadia (2)     1927     ex- Amsel, 1935 transferred from Argo Line renamed Arkadia, 1941 German naval transport, 1943 mined and sunk off Constanzia.     1,756

Arta (1)     1898     ex- Livland, 1905 purchased from Dampfschiff Ges. Argo by Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas renamed Arta, 1910 transferred to DLL, 1914 transferred to German Navy, 1915 returned to owners, 1920 allocated to Great Britain, 1920 bought back but registered for Cargadoors & Scheep. Kantoor Levant, Rotterdam, renamed Pontos, 1925 transferred to German flag same name, DLL managers, 1927 sold to F. Spampinato, Catania renamed Eraclito.     2,338

Arta (2)     1922     owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1935 transferred to Atlas Levant Line, 1941 German naval transport, 1941 sunk by Royal Navy.     2,452

Athen (1)     1936     1940 German Navy minesweeper, 1940 mined and damaged off Boulogne, 1942 returned to DLL, 1946 handed to USSR renamed General Brussilov.     4,451

Athen (2)     1951     1956 DLL taken over by Hamburg Sud, 1967 sold to Greece.     2,699

Athena (1)     1905     1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 laid up at Piraeus, later interned, 1916 seized by the Allies, allocated to Britain, renamed Huntsclyde, 1922 sold to F.G. Reinhold, Danzig renamed Ostsee, 1922 transferred to Seereederei Danzig renamed Marmara, 1925 taken over by Stettiner Dampfer Compagnie, Stettin managed by DLL, 1930 transferred to Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen renamed Albania managed by DLL, 1932 sold to USSR renamed Morzovec.     2,016

Athena (2)     1923     owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1933 sold to USSR renamed Ilmen.     2,288

Attika (1)     1906     1907-1910 managed for Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas, 1910 sunk off Dardanelles.     1,781

Attika (2)     1922     owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1935 returned to NGL.     2,453

Byblos     1959     1967 taken over by Hamburg Sud, 1969 sold to Flensburg owners renamed Bockholm.     4,449

Byzanz     1893     1911 purchased with A. C. de Freitas fleet, 1913 sold to H. Schmidt, Flensburg renamed Pollux.     1,799

Cavalla     1912     ex- Frankfurt, 1919 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Cavalla, 1920 transferred to Hapag but stayed under DLL flag, 1923 sold to Roland Line.     1,570

Cerigo     1922     1927 transferred to HAPAG.     1,426

Chios (1)     1890     1906 sold to Northern SS Co., St. Petersburg renamed Consul Thorsoe.     1,694

Chios (2)     1891     ex- Stassfurt, 1906 purchased from German Australian Line renamed Chios, 1911 sank in bad weather in the Bay of Biscay.     3,231

Chios (3)           see Louise.   

Chios (4)     1912     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1935 owned by DLL, 1944 mined and sunk.     1,731

Delos (1)     1882     ex- Asia, 1894 purchased from D.H. W&#228;tjen & Co., Bremen renamed Delos, 1899 sold to Gjerds&#246; & Bakkevik, Haugesund renamed Haraldsvang.     1,680

Delos (2)     1889     ex- Olympo, 1899 purchased from Plate SS Co., London renamed Delos, 1914 seized by Belgian Government in Antwerp, 1914 at the conquest of Antwerp returned and laid up, 1918 seized by Belgian Government again, 1921 sold to Byron SS Co., London renamed Maid of Delos, 1922 foundered.     2,214

Delos (3)     1922     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 German naval transport, 1942 damaged off Tobruk, gounded and abandoned.     2,589

Enos     1911     1914 laid up at Lisbon, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Leca, 1916 sunk by German submarine UC 18 in the Bay of Biscay.     1,911

Eresos     1893     ex- Amerika, 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Eresos, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division renamed Erezos, 1915 sunk at entrance of River Sakarya by Russian destroyer.     3,022

Erymanthos     1911     1914 captured near Malta by British gunboat Hussar, 1915 renamed Huntsland, 1918 sunk by German submarine UC 77 north of Le Havre.     2,934

Eupatoria     1922     1928 transferred to HAPAG.   3,172

Euripos (1)     1878     1892-1893 managed for F. Laeisz, Hamburg, 1893 sunk after collision with SS Roumelia.     1,653

Euripos (2)     1907     ex- Minna Horn, 1911 purchased from H. C. Horn renamed Eupiros, 1914 laid up at Lisbon, later interned, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Caminha, 1917 sunk by German submarine UC 71 in the Bay of Biscay.     2,763

Feodosia     1922     1928 transferred to HAPAG.     3,075

Heraklea     1922     1922 managed by DLL for Hapag, 1931 management ended, 1937 purchased by DLL, 1940 transferred to Mittelmeer Reederei, 1941 torpedoed off Cap Ras.     1,927

Imbros (1)     1893     ex- Pelotas, 1897 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Hamburg South America Line renamed Imbros managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1914 laid up at Girgenti, 1915 seized by Italian Government renamed Legnano.     2,380

Imbros (2)     1906     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1933 sold to Orion Schiffahrts, Rostock renamed Fortuna.     2,700

Ionia     1922     1923 transferred to HAPAG.     3,102

Kalymnos     1893     ex- Arcturus, 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Kalymnos, 1914 captured by British destroyer HMS Savage, 1915 sold to Prince Line renamed Polish Prince.     2,932

Karpathos     1893     ex- Andromeda, 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Karpathos, 1919 allocated to Great Britain, 1921 sold to Byron SS Co. renamed Maid of Tenos.     2,957

Kerkyra     1907     ex- Neuenstein, 1912 purchased from Seetransport, Hamburg by Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas managed by DLL renamed Keryra, 1913 purchased by DLL, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division, 1919 allocated to Britain, 1921 sold to Radnor SS Co., London.     2,564     
Kreta     1923     1927 transferred to HAPAG, 1939 sold back to DLL, 1940 naval transport, 1946 delivered to USSR as war reparations renamed Yalta.     2,359

Kypros     1894     ex- Marienburg built in 1894 for DGG Hansa, 1904 purchased from DDG Hansa by F. Laeisz, Hamburg renamed Kypros managed by DLL, 1906 purchased by DLL, 1920 allocated to Great Britain, 1921 sold to Rob M. Sloman, Hamburg renamed Almeria.     2,210

Kythera           see Ostsee.    

Kythnos     1902     1914 laid up in Eleusis Bay, 1916 seized by the British, 1918 allocated to French Government renamed Monastir.     1,913

Larissa           see Oderland. 

Lemnos (1)     1883     ex- Denderah, 1898 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Kosmos Line, Hamburg renamed Lemnos managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1901 sunk after colision with SS Helios off Blankenese.     2,253

Lemnos (2)     1888     1906 purchased from F. Laeisz, Hamburg, 1914 laid up at Ancona, 1915 sunk by Austrian Hungarian warships, 1917 salvaged, seized repaired renamed San Giusto.     2,487

Leros (1)     1883     ex- Slavonia, 1898 purchased from Hamburg America Line renamed Leros, 1906 stranded and lost, 1907 wreck salvaged and scrapped.     2,215

Leros (2)     1906     ex- Hornsund, 1911 purchased from H. C. Horn renamed Leros, 1914 laid up at Constantinople, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul, 1915 sunk by British submarine, later salvaged and repaired, 1919 allocated to Roumania renamed Oituz.     2,679

Lesbos     1890     1914 seized by Belgian Government in Antwerp, 1914 at the conquest of Antwerp returned and laid up, 1918 seized by Belgian Government again not renamed, 1919 wrecked at Cross Sands off Yarmouth.     1,928

Lipsos (1)     1884     ex- Gothia, 1898 purchased from Hamburg America Line renamed Lipsos, 1913 sold to Wm. Eisenach, Stettin renamed Anna Strowig.     2,381

Lipsos (2)     1902     ex- Ceres, 1913 purchased from Soc. Les Affreteurs Reunis, Rouen renamed Lipsos, 1914 seized by Belgian Government in Antwerp, 1914 at the conquest of Antwerp returned and laid up, 1919 seized by British Government, 1920 sold to Shakespeare Shipping Co., Glasgow renamed Ovid.     3,978

Livadia     1923     1926 transferred to HAPAG.     2,970

Macedonia     1922     ex- Cuba, owned by HAPAG but 1931 put under DLL management and renamed Macedonia, 1935 owned by DLL, 1942 German naval transport, torpedoed off Sousse, Tunisia, beached and broke in two.     2,875

Milos (1)     1882     ex- Ceara (Hamburg South America Line), 1892 sold to foreign buyers, 1894 purchased by DLL renamed Milos, 1894 lost without a trace.     1,990

Milos (2)     1898     ex- Gellivara, 1898 purchased from Angier Line, London renamed Milos, 1901 sold to the Hanseatische Dampfer Compagnie, Hamburg renamed Hans Menzell.     2,706

Milos (3)     1896     ex- Lynrowan, 1901 purchased from Liver Shipping Co., Liverpool renamed Milos, 1916 seized by Portugal, renamed Sines.     2,823

Milos (4)     1906     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1935 owned by DLL, 1944 mined and sunk.     2,702

Morea     1922     1940 attempted to break through British blockade by captured off Iceland and renamed Empire Seaman.     1,927

Mudros     1899     ex- Asia, 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Mudros, 1914 laid up at Syracuse, 1915 taken over by Italian Government, 1916 seized by Italians, 1918 sunk in Straits of Sicily by German submarine U 34.     3,137

Nauplia     1901     1926 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1932 sold to Reederei Treuhand Gesellschaft.     3,966

Naxos (1)     1878     ex- Hamburg, 1892 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Hamburg South America Line renamed Naxos managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1902 sold to Deutsche Ost-Afrika Linie, Hamburg renamed Khalif.     1,644

Naxos (2)     1894     ex- Harzburg, 1904 purchased from DDG Hansa by F. Laeisz, Hamburg renamed Naxos managed by DLL, 1906 purchased by DLL, 1914 laid up at Lisbon, later interned, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Aveiro, 1918 sunk by German submarine UB 53 in Ionian Sea.     2,209

Nicea     1922     1936 sold to Kriegsmarine and rebuilt as submarine tender, 1938 renamed Donau.     1,927

Olympos (1)     1911     1919 war reparations to Britain, 1921 to Ellerman & Bucknall Line renamed Rialto.     2,948

Olympos (2)     1906     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1932 scrapped.     2,693

Parnassos     1911     1914 laid up at Bilbao, 1919 allocated to France, 1921 sold to Soc. d'Armement, Frisch & Co., Marseille renamed Sainte Maxime.     2,860

Paros (1)     1879     ex- Buschir, 1896 purchased from T. Werth & Co., Bremen renamed Paros, 1905 captured off Vladivostock by Japanese auxiliary cruiser Hong Kong Maru and taken as a prize sold to K. Isigaki, Uraga renamed Kasama Maru, 1915 wrecked.     2,398

Paros (2)     1891     ex- Bellagio, 1905 purchased from Dampschiffs Rhederei Union, Hamburg renamed Paros, 1906 renamed Galata, 1913 sold to Soc. di Nav. Sicilia, Palermo renamed Apollonia.     2,864

Paros (3)     1898     ex- Richmond Castle, 1906 purchased from Lancashire Shipping Co., Liverpool renamed Paros, 1914 seized by the British at Alexandria, 1915 sunk by German submarine U 38 west of Bardsey Island.     3,576

Patmos     1902     1914 laid up at Constantinople, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul, 1916 mined and sunk, salvaged and in 1917 again in service, 1919 allocated to Great Britain, 1920 sold to Byron SS Co., London renamed Lord Broughton.     1,907

Pergamon (1)     1943     1945 bombed and sunk off Trondheim.     2,998

Pergamon (2)     1920     ex- Destrian, 1950 purchased from Ellerman Line renamed Pergamon, 1956 DLL taken over by Hamburg Sud, 1964 scrapped.     3,458

Pindos     1911     1914 seized by British at Alexandria, 1916 renamed Huntscape, 1920 sold to A/S Det Selmerske Rederi, Trondheim renamed Daisy Moller.     2,936

Pontos           see Arta 

Pylos     1896     ex- Rodney, 1900 purchased from Trafalgar SS Co., London renamed Pylos, 1920 stranded and lost.     2,177

Pyrgos (1)     1887     ex- Altona, 1899 purchased from Gl&#228;fke & Hennings, Hamburg renamed Pyrgos, 1908 sunk after collision with SS Violet at the entrance of River Elbe.     1,927

Pyrgos (2)     1906     ex- Horncap, 1911 purchased from H. C. Horn renamed Pyrgos, 1919 allocated to Great Britain, 1921 sold to Armement Deppe, Antwerp renamed Roumanie.     3,588

Rethymno     1923     1925 sold to Norway renamed Kong Halfdan.     1,424

Rhodos     1890     1914 laid up at Lisbon, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Belem.     1,925

Rodosto     1903     ex- Helene Rickmers, 1912 purchased from Rickmers Line by Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas managed by DLL renamed Rodosto 1913 purchased by DLL, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division, 1916 captured by Russians renamed N 149, 1918 reverted to Germany renamed Rodosto, 1919 seized by France, 1920 sold to Italy.     3,662

Samos (1)     1890     1916 laid up at Venice, 1916 seized by Italian Government, 1917 renamed Tortona.     1,922

Samos (2)     1922     1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 German naval transport, 1941 torpedoed and sunk off Benghazi.     2,576

Seriphos     1892     ex- Rio, 1902 purchased from Hamburg South America Line renamed Seiphos, 1914 laid up at Piraeus, later interned, 1916 seized by the Allies, 1917 to the Shipping Controller renamed Huntsgolf.     3,185

Skyros     1896     ex- Leonis, 1899 purchased from Leonis SS Co., West Hartlepool renamed Skyros, 1914 laid up at Constantinople, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul renamed Skiros, 1915 sunk by Russian destroyer Pronsitelnyi off Kilia.     2,634

Smyrna     1912     ex- Heidelberg, 1919 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Smyrna, 1920 transferred to Hapag but stayed under DLL flag, 1923 sold to Roland Line.     1,571

Sparta     1927     ex- Star, 1935 transferred from Argo Line renamed Sparta, 1941 German naval transport, 1945 bombed and sunk at Oreglia, 1947 salvaged and repaired for Italian owners.     1,724

Syra     1923     1932 transferred to HAPAG     2,359

Taygetos     1911     1914 laid up at Lisbon, later interned, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Sagres, 1917 sunk by submarine in Mediterranean.     2,986

Tenedos     1889     ex- Milano, 1902 purchased from Rob. M. Sloman, Hamburg renamed Tenedos, 1914 laid up at Constantinople, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul, 1915 sunk by British submarine off Akbash.     3,564

Thasos (1)     1879     ex- Theben built for DDG Kosmos, 1894 sold to unknown foreign buyers, 1895 purchased by DLL renamed Thasos, 1895 wrecked off Vlieland.     1,686

Thasos (2)     1902     1931 stranded off Lulea and damaged, 1920 DLL taken over by Hapag, 1920 vessel repaired and 1921 renamed Volos management by DLL, 1931 stranded and lost.     1,907

Therapia     1902     1906 sold to Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen not renamed.     3,781

Thessalia     1921     ex- Mexico, owned by HAPAG but 1931 put under DLL management renamed Thessalia, 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 German naval transport, 1942 bombed and sunk off Tobruk.     2,875

Tinos (1)     1872     ex- Argentinia, 1894 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Hamburg South America Line renamed Tinos managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1909 scrapped.     2,152

Tinos (2)     1906     ex- Hilda Horn, 1911 purchased from H. C. Horn renamed Tinos, 1914 laid up at Piraeus, 1916 seized by the Allies, transferred to French Government renamed Le Bourget.     3,587

Tinos (3)     1914     1935 transferred from HAPAG, 1941 German Naval Transport, 1941 bombed and sunk at Benghazi.     2,826

Volos (1)     1902     1914 laid up in Venice, 1915 taken over by Italian Government, 1916 seized by Italian Government renamed Padova.     1,903

Volos (2)           1921 see Thasos (2)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ολα απο το διαδικτυο

_STAMBUL

_Stambul.jpg


_
PERA

_Pera.jpg


*Deutsche Levante Linie

*Dl.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στις 24 Σεπτεμβριου 1907, το Εμπρος εχει αυτη την ανακοινωση
> 
> 19070924 Deutsche LEvante.jpg
> 
> Τα πλοια που αναφερονται ειναι τα εξης (_Τοξοτης_, χρειαζομαστε τις φωτογραφιες τους)
> 
> _Pera_ (1) 1888 ex- *Porto Alegre*, 1898 purchased from Hamburg South America Line renamed *Pera* 
> 1913 sold to Soc. di Nav. Sicilia, Palermo renamed *Misurata*. 
> 2,499 tons
> ...


 
*ΤΗΕΡΑΡΙΑ*


http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...&name=Therapia


*STAMBUL*


http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...3&name=Stambul

*MISURATA*


http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...&name=Misurata

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *
> ......*
> 
> *STAMBUL*
> 
> *http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php*
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...3&name=Stambul
> *.........
> *


Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια αυτα...  

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι αυτο το *Stambul* πρεπει να ειναι καποιο αλλο.  Το *Stambul* της Deutsche Levante Linie  ηταν ναυπηγημενο το 1889, οχι το 1904.

Αλλα μια και αναφερεις το μεταγενεστερο *Stambul*, θα ηθελαν να προσθεσω τα εξης για οποιον ενδιαφερεται...

*Το STAMBUL/ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ*

Ο φιλος _Ellinis_ ειχε γραψει τον Ιουνιο 2009 τα εξης για τα πλοια του Τ. Παπαδημητριου που ειχαν παραξενα ονοματα που ξεκινησουν με την λεξη Ελληνικο...





> Παράθεση:
> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Nicholas Peppas 
> In 1938, the ship was sold to a certain T. Papadimitriou and given a truly unusual name ... *Ellhnikon Ypaithron*! I know nothing about this shipowner and transformation!
> 
> Υποψιάζομαι πως "υποβιβάστηκε" σε φορτηγό. Ο Τ. Παπαδημητρίου είχε τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα φορτηγό, το *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ* που φαίνεται εδώ πρώτο−πρώτο, σε Ισπανικά χέρια.
> Απάντηση με παράθεση


Apo: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=12


Τα πλοια του Παπαδημητριου που ξερουμε ηταν *Ελληνικο Υπαιθρο* (πρωην  *Θρακη/Ευστρατιος/Πηλιον/Κυπρος,* ιδε  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68709), το *Ελληνικο Χωριο* (πρωην *Δαφνη/Ελενη*, ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=86659) και το *Ελληνικο Βουνο* που παρουσιασε ο φιλος _τοξοτης_ εδω.  Παρα πανω, ο _Ellinis_  μας παραπεμπει στο http://www.buques.org/Navieras/Vasco...htm#Mombeltran οπου βλεπουμε φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *Castillo Mombeltran*.  Παρατηρηστε οτι κρατησε μεχρι το 1968!

Castillo Mombeltran.jpg




> *MISURATA*
> 
> *http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php*
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...&name=Misurata


Μαλλον κοιταξε αυτο  http://www.maritimes-archiv.com/biog...era%201888.htm




> *Pera*  Werft 1888*  Reederei*    BRT     NRT       tdw L&#228;nge:  m    Breite:   m   Tiefgang:  m  Dampfmaschine  mit   PSi   Schraube    Kn Funkkennzeichen:  *Passagiere* I.-Klasse:    II.-Klasse:     III.-Klasse:* Besatzung* 
> 
> *Biographie*
>  
> 1898
> Kauf der Porto Alegre  durch die DLL von der Hamburg-S&#252;d und Umbenennung in Pera
>  1913
>   Verkauf anonima Societa di Navigazione Sicilia,          Palermound Umbenennung in *Misurata.*



 
S.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> 
> ..................................................  .............................................
> ..................................................  .............................................. 
> Delos (1) 1882 ex- Asia, 1894 purchased from D.H. W&auml;tjen & Co., Bremen renamed Delos, 1899 sold to Gjerds&ouml; & Bakkevik, Haugesund renamed Haraldsvang. 1,680
> 
> Delos (2) 1889 ex- Olympo, 1899 purchased from Plate SS Co., London renamed Delos, 1914 seized by Belgian Government in Antwerp, 1914 at the conquest of Antwerp returned and laid up, 1918 seized by Belgian Government again, 1921 sold to Byron SS Co., London renamed Maid of Delos, 1922 foundered. 2,214
> ...


Βρήκα τα πιό κάτω στοιχεία για DELOS 3 και ελπίζω να είναι σωστά :

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...447&name=Delos

*Delos  (3)*


*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Delos-02.html*



Σαν *Donau*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Donau-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..
> 
> 
> Enos 1911 1914 laid up at Lisbon, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Leca, 1916 sunk by German submarine UC 18 in the Bay of Biscay. 1,911
>  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......


Ίσως το *ENOS * να είναι το πιο κάτω :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Enos-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα τα πιό κάτω στοιχεία για DELOS 3 και ελπίζω να είναι σωστά :
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...447&name=Delos
> 
> *Delos*
> 
> *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Delos-02.html*
> 
> Σαν *Donau*
> ...



Λιγο παλιοκαραβα μου φαινονται τα κακομοιρα... Να πουμε οτι ηταν η μοιρα της Ανατολικης Μεσογειου και του Ευξεινου να εξυπηρετουνται με τα χειροτερα πλοια τοτε;

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..... 
> 
> Imbros (2) 1906 1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1933 sold to Orion Schiffahrts, Rostock renamed Fortuna. 2,700
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........


*IMBROS ( 2 )*

Για να δούμε είναι το σωστό ?

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...38&name=Imbros

Σαν HELENE

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Helene-01.html




Σαν FORTUNA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ortuna-07.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> 
> 
> Kalymnos 1893 ex- Arcturus, 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Kalymnos, 1914 captured by British destroyer HMS Savage, 1915 sold to Prince Line renamed Polish Prince. 2,932
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .........


Όρκο πάντως δε παίρνω αν το παρακάτω είναι το σωστό ARCTURUS

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...cturus-06.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> ...........
> 
> Volos (1)     1902     1914 laid up in Venice, 1915 taken over by Italian Government, 1916 seized by Italian Government renamed Padova.     1,903
> 
> Volos (2)           1921 see Thasos (2)


Τα τρελλα πραγματα μιας εποχης... Ψαχνοντας για κατι αλλο βρηκα οτι ο Δημος Παγασων εδινε επιδοτηση 250 δραχμων στην Γερμανικη Ανατολικη Εταιρεια "δια το φερον το ονομα της πολεως ατμοπλοιον"....  Ιδε http://81.186.130.244:27000/Volos/cn...15963FB9FB7B93

V.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τα τρελλα πραγματα μιας εποχης... Ψαχνοντας για κατι αλλο βρηκα οτι ο Δημος Παγασων εδινε επιδοτηση 250 δραχμων στην Γερμανικη Ανατολικη Εταιρεια "δια το φερον το ονομα της πολεως ατμοπλοιον".... Ιδε http://81.186.130.244:27000/Volos/cn...15963FB9FB7B93
> 
> V.jpg


Να δούμε τι άλλο θα μάθουμε σ΄αυτή τη Nautilia.
Κάποιοι ορισμένες φορές θα μας τρελάνουν με τα ευρήματά τους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να δούμε τι άλλο θα μάθουμε σ΄αυτή τη Nautilia.
> Κάποιοι ορισμένες φορές θα μας τρελάνουν με τα ευρήματά τους.


Για κοιταξτε και στο θεμα Ραφηνα κατι απιθανα πραγματα...

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..... 
> 
> 
> Athena (1) 1905 1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 laid up at Piraeus, later interned, 1916 seized by the Allies, allocated to Britain, renamed Huntsclyde, 1922 sold to F.G. Reinhold, Danzig renamed Ostsee, 1922 transferred to Seereederei Danzig renamed Marmara, 1925 taken over by Stettiner Dampfer Compagnie, Stettin managed by DLL, 1930 transferred to Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen renamed Albania managed by DLL, 1932 sold to USSR renamed Morzovec. 2,016
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ................


Βάζω τις πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες του < ATHENA 1 > σαν < ALBANIA > με την ελπίδα ότι είναι οι σωστές.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lbania-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lbania-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lbania-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .....
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .... 
> 
> 
> Byzanz 1893 1911 purchased with A. C. de Freitas fleet, 1913 sold to H. Schmidt, Flensburg renamed Pollux. 1,799
>  ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......


Για το < BYZANZ > σαν < POLLUX > βρήκα τα παρακάτω και παρακαλούνται οι ειδικοί για το πιο είναι το σωστό.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Pollux-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Pollux-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Pollux-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Pollux-08.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και το *Κερκυρα*, επαναλαμβανεται απο εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=21

Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....... 
> 
> 
> Cavalla 1912 ex- Frankfurt, 1919 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Cavalla, 1920 transferred to Hapag but stayed under DLL flag, 1923 sold to Roland Line. 1,570
>  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........


Το  < CAVALLA > σαν < FRANKFURT >

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nkfurt-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και το *Κερκυρα*, επαναλαμβανεται απο εδω
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=21
> 
> Kerkyra.jpg


Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το <KERKYRA>   αυτό   


μοιάζει  σαν αδελφό του < BYZANZ ή POLLUX > αυτού

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
>  ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ... 
> 
> Kythera see Ostsee. 
>  ..................................................  .................................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..)


Το <KYTHERA> προσπάθησε να κρυφθεί αλλά έστω και υπό αυτή τη γωνία το βρήκαμε

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ythera-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..............................................
> ..................................................  .............................................. 
> 
> 
> *Lemnos (2)* 1888 1906 purchased from F. Laeisz, Hamburg, 1914 laid up at Ancona, 1915 sunk by Austrian Hungarian warships, 1917 salvaged, seized repaired *renamed San Giusto*. 2,487
> ..................................................  ..................................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................


SAN GIUSTO

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Giusto-01.html





> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> *Leros (1)* 1883 *ex- Slavonia,* 1898 purchased from Hamburg America Line renamed Leros, 1906 stranded and lost, 1907 wreck salvaged and scrapped. 2,215
> ...


SLAVONIA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...avonia-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...avonia-02.html





> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> 
> to HAPAG. 2,970
> 
> *Macedonia 1922* ex- Cuba, owned by HAPAG but 1931 put under DLL management and renamed Macedonia, 1935 owned by DLL, 1942 German naval transport, torpedoed off Sousse, Tunisia, beached and broke in two. 2,875
> ..................................................  ..................................................


Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...name=Macedonia




> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ................................................
> ..................................................  ................................................ 
> 
> 
> *Milos (1) 1882 ex- Ceara* (Hamburg South America Line), 1892 sold to foreign buyers, 1894 purchased by DLL renamed Milos, 1894 lost without a trace. 1,990


*CEARA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Ceara-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> ..................................................  ............................................... 
> 
> 
> *Lipsos (2) 1902 ex- Ceres,* 1913 purchased from Soc. Les Affreteurs Reunis, Rouen renamed Lipsos, 1914 seized by Belgian Government in Antwerp, 1914 at the conquest of Antwerp returned and laid up, 1919 seized by British Government, 1920 sold to Shakespeare Shipping Co., Glasgow *renamed* *Ovid.* 3,978
> ..................................................  ................................................
> ..................................................  ................................................


*CERES*



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Ceres-08.html


*OVID*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Ovid-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Ovid-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ................................................
> ..................................................  ................................................
> 
> 
> 
> *Livadia* 1923 1926 transferred to HAPAG. 2,970


Στην ιστοσελίδα αναφέρεται σαν LIVADIA.
Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να ξεχωρήσω πως ακριβώς είναι και αν είναι το ζητούμενο. Απλά το παραθέτω μη τυχόν και κάποιος βλέπει καλύτερα.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ivadia-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *CEARA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Ceara-01.html



Πρεπει να παραδεχθεις οτι πολλα απο αυτα τα καραβια φαινονται πρωτογονα σχεδον. Ισως οι φωτογραφιες ισως τα μουντα χρωματα, δεν αφηνουν καλη εντυπωση για την εταιρεια αυτη

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..............................................
> 
> *Mudros 1899 ex- Asia,* 1912 purchased from Argo Line, Bremen renamed Mudros, 1914 laid up at Syracuse, 1915 taken over by Italian Government, 1916 seized by Italians, 1918 sunk in Straits of Sicily by German submarine U 34. 3,137
> ..................................................  ................................................


Μάλλον αυτό είναι το MUDROS σαν *ASIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Asia-02.html





> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..................................................
> 
> *Nicea 1922* 1936 sold to Kriegsmarine and rebuilt as submarine tender, 1938 renamed *Donau.* 1,927
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .


*DONAU*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Donau-04.html





> Πρεπει να παραδεχθεις οτι πολλα απο αυτα τα καραβια φαινονται πρωτογονα σχεδον. Ισως οι φωτογραφιες ισως τα μουντα χρωματα, δεν αφηνουν καλη εντυπωση για την εταιρεια αυτη


Νίκο να μη ξεχνάμε και για πια εποχή μιλάμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  .................................................
> ..................................................  ................................................. 
> 
> 
> *Olympos (1)* 1911 1919 war reparations to Britain, 1921 to Ellerman & Bucknall Line renamed *Rialto.* 2,948


*RIALTO*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Rialto-02.html


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ....................

*Olympos (2)* 1906 1927 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL 1932 scrapped. 2,693

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...6&name=Olympos

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ...............................................
> ..................................................  ............................................... 
> 
> 
> *Paros (2)* 1891 ex- Bellagio, 1905 purchased from Dampschiffs Rhederei Union, Hamburg renamed Paros, 1906 renamed Galata, 1913 sold to Soc. di Nav. Sicilia, Palermo renamed *Apollonia*. 2,864
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .. 
> ...


PAROS (2) / *APOLLONIA*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...llonia-04.html*




*PERGAMON (2)* 

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rgamon-01.html*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rgamon-02.html



*DESTRIAN*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...strian-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  .............................................
> ..................................................  ............................................. 
> 
> *Thessalia 1921 ex- Mexico,* owned by HAPAG but 1931 put under DLL management renamed Thessalia, 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 German naval transport, 1942 bombed and sunk off Tobruk. 2,875
> ..................................................  .................................................


*MEXICO*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Mexico-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Mexico-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> 
> *Volos (1)* 1902 1914 laid up in Venice, 1915 taken over by Italian Government, 1916 seized by Italian Government renamed Padova. 1,903
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....


*VOLOS (1)*

*http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...200&name=Volos*

Αν διαβάζω σωστά τα στοιχεία VOLOS ex SPETSAI , ex IRINI 
ex *AMSTELSTROOM* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stroom-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...stroom-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...


*Achaia (1)* 1907 1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 seized by British at Alexandria renamed 

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...04&name=Achaia


*Achaia (2) 1923* owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1931 sold to H. Schuldt, Flensburg renamed Troyburg. 2,288

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...74&name=Achaia


*Aegina (1) 1906* 1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 laid up at Smyrna, 1914 placed in Turkish sea transport division Osmanli Seyrisefain Idaresi, Istanbul, 1915 scuttled as a blockship off Smyrna, later refloated repaired, 1919 allocated to Great Britain, 1920 renamed Izmir, 1921 sold to Gart Line, Glasgow renamed Gartland. 1,832

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία :http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...74&name=Achaia


*Aegina (2) 1922* owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1935 returned to NGL. 2,447

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...74&name=Aegina

Δε ξέρω αν το < ARTA > που αναφέρεται είναι το ίδιο με το <ARTA 2>


Andros (1) 1878 ex- Rosario, 1892 purchased by F. Laeisz, Hamburg from Hamburg South America Line renamed Andros managed by DLL, 1900 purchased by DLL, 1911 sold to Fratelli Cerutti di Antonio, Varazze renamed Varazze. 1,824

*Andros (2) 1911* owned by Levante Kontor GmbH, Hamburg managed by DLL, 1913 transferred to DLL, 1914 seized by British 

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...57&name=Andros

*Andros (3) 1910* 1926 owned by HAPAG but managed by DLL, 1935 owned by DLL, 1940 taken over by German Navy, 1945 bombed and sunk off Swinemunde. 3,048

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...48&name=Andros

Από τα στοιχεία *CATANIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atania-01.html



*Arcadia 1922* 1928 transferred to HAPAG. 1,441

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...1&name=Arcadia


*Argos (2) 1889* ex- Heimburg, 1899 purchased from DGG Hansa Line, Bremen renamed Argos, 1906 sold to Northern SS Co., Petersburg renamed Eduard Barry. 1,810

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...975&name=Argos


*Arkadia (1) 1906* 1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas, to DLL, 1914 laid up at Lisbon, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Esposende. 1,781

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...7&name=Arkadia


Arkadia (2) 1927 ex- Amsel, 1935 transferred from Argo Line renamed Arkadia, 1941 German naval transport, 1943 mined and sunk off Constanzia. 1,756


*Athena (1) 1905* 1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 laid up at Piraeus, later interned, 1916 seized by the Allies, allocated to Britain, renamed Huntsclyde, 1922 sold to F.G. Reinhold, Danzig renamed Ostsee, 1922 transferred to Seereederei Danzig renamed Marmara, 1925 taken over by Stettiner Dampfer Compagnie, Stettin managed by DLL, 1930 transferred to Norddeutscher Lloyd, Bremen renamed Albania managed by DLL, 1932 sold to USSR renamed Morzovec. 2,016

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...25&name=Athena

Ισως το *REGINA* που αναφέρεται

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Regina-09.html




*Athena (2) 1923* owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1933 sold to USSR renamed Ilmen. 2,288

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...93&name=Athena


Attika (1) 1906 1907-1910 managed for Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas, 1910 sunk off Dardanelles. 1,781

*Attika (2) 1922* owned by NGL which merged with DLL in 1926. 1935 returned to NGL. 2,453

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...47&name=Attika

Το *SPARTAN*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...partan-03.html


*Byzanz 1893* 1911 purchased with A. C. de Freitas fleet, 1913 sold to H. Schmidt, Flensburg renamed Pollux. 1,799

Συμπληρωματικά στοιχεία : www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship.php?ship_id=51276&name=Byzanz

Το *<PRAGA>* που αναφέρεται

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Praga-01.html


Εδώ Νίκο θα σου θέσω το έρωτημα :
Μήπως το PRAGA αυτό έχει σχέση με το PRAGA που είχες αναφέρει στην  

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=72187&page=8  ή είναι 
απλή συνωνυμία ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

[QUOTE=τοξότης;359410]


> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> 
> Εδώ Νίκο θα σου θέσω το έρωτημα :
> Μήπως το PRAGA αυτό έχει σχέση με το PRAGA που είχες αναφέρει στην  
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=72187&page=8  ή είναι 
> απλή συνωνυμία ???


I do not know Antoni.   I do not have my files.  I am in Paris now

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του *Σαμος* στην Θεσσαλονικη γυρω στο 1900

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Thessaloniki 1900 samos.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφια του *Σαμος* στην Θεσσαλονικη γυρω στο 1900
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Thessaloniki 1900 samos.JPG


Ωραία η καρτ ποστάλ, αλλά το καράβι δεν είναι το Σάμος του θέματος. Είναι το φορτηγό Samos (ναυπήγησης 1890) της Deutsche Levante Line, κάτι που φαίνεται και από το σινιάλο στο φουγάρο. Οπότε το μεταφέρω στο σωστό θέμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τωρα μια ωραια ευκαιρια να διαβασουμε για ολα αυτα τα ωραια πλοια που μας ανεκαλυψε ο φιλος _τοξοτης_.  Το αρθρο ειναι απο το Σκριπ της 24ης Σεπτεμβριου 1907

19070924 Levante1.jpg
19070924 Levante2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και τωρα μια ωραια ευκαιρια να διαβασουμε για ολα αυτα τα ωραια πλοια που μας ανεκαλυψε ο φιλος _τοξοτης_. Το αρθρο ειναι απο το Σκριπ της 24ης Σεπτεμβριου 1907
> 
> 19070924 Levante1.jpg
> 19070924 Levante2.jpg


 

TheShipsList
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...utschelev.html

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και τα περισσότερα πλοία της Deutsche Levante Line ήταν φορτηγά που απλά επισκέπτονταν τα ελληνικά λιμάνια, υπάρχει και ένα πλοίο της εταιρίας που είχε μόνιμη βάση στον Πειραιά.  ΄Ηταν ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό που ονομαζόταν ΛΕΒΑΝΤΕ ΛΙΝΙΕ και προφανώς είχε το ρόλο να υποστηρίζει τα μεγαλύτερα φορτηγά στις προσεγγίσεις τους στον Πειραιά. Το σκάφος ήταν μικρό με διαστάσεις μόλις 13 Χ 3,2 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 12 τόνους.

  Το ΛΕΒΑΝΤΕ ΛΙΝΙΕ πουλήθηκε και ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και το 1912 πήρε το ιδιαίτερο όνομα… ΕΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ ! 
Το 1930 περιήλθε στην «Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος» και το 1932 στον Π.Γαγάνη που είχε έδρα στο Ρέθυμνο. Σε αφιέρωμα που είχε κάνει τον 1/07 το περιοδικό «Εφοπλιστής» για το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου γίνεται αναφορά για το ΕΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ και δημοσιεύτηκε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του:

Eosforos.jpg

     Το πλοίο παρέμεινε ενεργό για δεκαετίες ακόμη, αλλάζοντας διάφορους ιδιοκτήτες και το 1986 έγινε από σατανάς Άγιος… καθώς μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝΑΣ.  Έτσι το πέτυχε ο φίλος emmpapad στην Κόρινθο το 1988 και δεν παρέλειψε να το φωτογραφήσει:

Agios Spyridonas ex-Eosforos.jpg 

  Μάλιστα, ο τότε ιδιοκτήτης του, του είχε πει ότι το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1911 στον Πειραιά για ξένους, κάτι που ταιριάζει με την παραπάνω ιστορία του.
  Η τελευταία πληροφορία που έχω για το σκάφος ήταν η πώληση του το 2003 στην τεχνική, λατομική κλπ εταιρία Λιθοδομή.

  Kαι το εξώφυλλο από έκδοση της D.L.L. του 1902:
book_5156_book_image_1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Olympos_1.jpg
  "Olympos", Deutsche Levante-Linie (old card, coll. WS)


http://www.trains-worldexpresses.com...ps/600/622.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Τα "Ελληνικα" της Deutsche Levante Linie*
> 
> Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια της εταιρειας *Deutsche Levante Linie* με Ελληνικα ονοματα...
> 
> 
> Achaia (1)     1907     1910 transferred from Bremer Dampferlinie Atlas to DLL, 1914 seized by British at Alexandria renamed 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................
> 
> Taygetos     1911     1914 laid up at Lisbon, later interned, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Sagres, 1917 sunk by submarine in Mediterranean.     2,986


Έχω την εντύπωση φίλε Νίκο ότι βρήκαμε και τον ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟ

Taygetos.jpg

ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ: Φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο. Νηολ. ¶νδρου 79, ολ. χωρ. 2.961 κόρων.
Πλοιοκτ. Α. Κούλουθρος. Στις 11/6/1917 έμφορτο με μετάλλευμα
τορπιλίσθηκε και βυθίστηκε στη Μεσόγειο. Απωλέσθηκαν τα 29
από τα 31 μέλη του πληρώματος. ΦΩΤΟ: «Περίπλους», ΝΜΕ.

http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/04/blog-post_16.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχω την εντύπωση φίλε Νίκο ότι βρήκαμε και τον ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟ
> 
> Taygetos.jpg
> 
> ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ: Φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο. Νηολ. ¶νδρου 79, ολ. χωρ. 2.961 κόρων.
> Πλοιοκτ. Α. Κούλουθρος. Στις 11/6/1917 έμφορτο με μετάλλευμα
> τορπιλίσθηκε και βυθίστηκε στη Μεσόγειο. Απωλέσθηκαν τα 29
> από τα 31 μέλη του πληρώματος. ΦΩΤΟ: «Περίπλους», ΝΜΕ.
> 
> http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/04/blog-post_16.html


Ενδιαφερον!

----------


## johny1940

> Έχω την εντύπωση φίλε Νίκο ότι βρήκαμε και τον ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟ
> 
> Taygetos.jpg
> 
> ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ: Φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο. Νηολ. ¶νδρου 79, ολ. χωρ. 2.961 κόρων.
> Πλοιοκτ. Α. Κούλουθρος. Στις 11/6/1917 έμφορτο με μετάλλευμα
> τορπιλίσθηκε και βυθίστηκε στη Μεσόγειο. Απωλέσθηκαν τα 29
> από τα 31 μέλη του πληρώματος. ΦΩΤΟ: «Περίπλους», ΝΜΕ.
> 
> http://perialos.blogspot.gr/2013/04/blog-post_16.html


Θα μας εξηγήσετε και τι σχέση έχει το ελληνικό φορτηγό ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ του Κουλουθρού με το γερμανικό TAYGETOS της Deutsche Levante;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Θα μας εξηγήσετε και τι σχέση έχει το ελληνικό φορτηγό ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ του Κουλουθρού με το γερμανικό TAYGETOS της Deutsche Levante;



  Johny 1940 θα σου πω τα εξής :

  Από απροσεξία μου δεν είδα ότι στην αναφορά για το <Taygetos> της Deutsche Levante ( Taygetos 1911 1914 laid up at Lisbon, later interned, 1916 seized by Portuguese Government renamed Sagres, 1917 sunk by submarine in Mediterranean. 2,986 ) υπήρχε μετονομασία του πλοίου το 1916. Η απροσεξία μου αυτή με έκανε να συμπεράνω ότι ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να υπάρχουν δύο πλοία με το ίδιο όνομα < TAYGETOS > και τα οποία κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση τορπιλίστηκαν και τα δύο στη Μεσόγειο το 1917.

  Επίσης δε χρειαζόταν να γράψεις <.............το ελληνικό φορτηγό* ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ* του Κουλουθρού με το γερμανικό *TAYGETOS*.............> για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο αφού και στη φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύματος το όνομα του πλοίου σαν TAYGETOS  αναφέρεται.



  Τέλος θα σου πω ότι καλό είναι να λες αυτό που θες να πεις χωρίς ειρωνικά υπονοούμενα έτσι ένα απλό <νομίζω ότι έχεις λάθος στο πλοίο > έφθανε από το ειρωνικό < Θα μας εξηγήσετε και τι σχέση έχει το ελληνικό φορτηγό ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ του Κουλουθρού με το γερμανικό TAYGETOS της Deutsche Levante;> 

  Αν δε από τώρα που είσαι νέος στο forum ειρωνεύεσαι τους συνομιλητές σου μάλλον  κακός συνομιλητής θα γίνεις.

----------


## johny1940

> Επίσης δε χρειαζόταν να γράψεις <.............το ελληνικό φορτηγό* ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ* του Κουλουθρού με το γερμανικό *TAYGETOS*.............> για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο αφού και στη φωτογραφία του δημοσιεύματος το όνομα του πλοίου σαν TAYGETOS  αναφέρεται.


Αγαπητέ να σας πληροφορήσω οτι το όνομα ενός πλοίου γράφεται στην πλώρη του με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και στην πρύμνη του στη γλώσσα της χώρας νηολόγησης. Η εθνικότητα ενός σκάφου _μπορεί_ να προκύψει από τη γλώσσα στην οποία αναγράφεται το όνομα στην πρύμνη και όχι στην πλώρη. Κρατήστε όμως υπόψην οτι στις πιο σύγχρονες περιόδους έχουμε δει να γράφουν με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες και το όνομα στην πρύμνη καθώς και τον λιμένα νηολόγησης. Κοντολογίς το πλοίο του Κουλουθρού ονομαζόταν ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΣ (έτσι θα νηολογήθηκε στην Άνδρο) και όχι TAYGETOS. 
Θα σας παρακαλέσω να μη συγχέετε την ευγένεια με την ειρωνία ενώ τις τυχόν συστάσεις σας επί προσωπικού μπορείτε να τις κάνετε με προσωπικά μηνύματα για να μη δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις στα λοιπά μέλη.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι ευχάριστο να βλέπει κανείς να γίνονται αναφορές σε κάποια μικρά αλλά ιστορικά σκάφη, όπως το μικρό Ρεθυμνιώτικο ρυμουλκό ΕΩΣΦΟΡΟΣ για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει παραπάνω.

Εδώ διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων τα παρακάτω:
_



			
				Κυβερνήτης του για 30 τόσα χρόνια ήταν ο καπετά-Μιχάλης Δογάνης, με μηχανικούς και φροντιστές τον Νικόλα Βαβουράκη και τον ανιψιό του, τον Βασίλη Βαβουράκη (Λίλη). Η μηχανή του Εωσφόρου έκαιγε κάρβουνο, πυρήνα από τη ΒΙΟ, πριονίδι ή φλοιούς από φυστίκια. Ο Μανώλης Καρνιωτάκης γράφει στο βιβλίο του, Ρεθυμνίων Νόστος:
Όμως για τους «λιμανίτες» του Ρεθύμνου... για τους ανθρώπους της αλμύρας και του μόχθου, όταν ο «Εωσφόρος» σφύριζε τη «μπουρού»,γι’ αυτούς σήμαινε μεροκάματο και φαί για τις φαμίλιες τους!!! Μαουνιέρηδες... Λιμενεργάτες... Καραγωγείς, αλλά και Βαρκάρηδες... Χαμάληδες και Ναυτικοί έτρωγαν γλυκό ψωμάκι από τους πλόες και τα δρομολόγια του «Εωσφόρου»!!!
			
		

_
Παρακάτω το βλέπουμε με το σινιάλο της εταιρίας Παντελή Γαγάνη Υιοί
eosf 1.jpg
πηγή

Για το όνομα του πλοίου έχει γίνει μια ενδιαφέρουσα ανάλυση εδώ.
Σε άλλο αφιερώμα εδώ υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία
eosf 2.jpg

Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία
eosf 3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά πριν ένα αιώνα+ με το PAROS της Deutsche Levante Linie να φορτοεκφορτώνει σε μπάριζες. Περισσότερα για το πλοίο εδώ.

paros hamburg et 1.jpg
πηγή

----------

